# Custom Guitar Picks



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

Now, I have seen that ad a million times above but only now, I wish it was there to click on.

The girlfriend and I are now engaged. We are tossing around ideas and it was HER (because she doesn't play) idea that we get some custom guitar picks for the guests. Now what im looking for is the best price for lets assume exactly 100 people. I have come across some sites but I figure i would toss this thread up to see if I can score a lesser known site with better prices.

AAAAAAND GO!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

This is where I get picks for my business:

EGOpicks | Custom Personalized Guitar Picks | Winnipeg, MB

Fast and friendly service. Canadian too.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

That's a sweet idea. Your fiancee gets a thumbs up from me. And so do you.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

I clicked on the ad a while ago and bought some custom picks from Clayton Custom Guitar Picks - Personalized, promotional- Acetal, Celluloid
(wait for the ad to appear, I think this site gets a penny or two per click-through.)

It was a very easy process, and super cheap... I got the glow-in-the-dark ones for $39 for 100.
The only downsides were that:
- shipping to Canada was a bit more than it should have been - shipping to USA was about $5, to Canada was $10-15.
I guess that's par for the course, but it was a little rich for a $40 order. 
In hindsight, I would have shipped to the US to pick up on my next trip, or doubled the order to spread the ship costs out a bit.
- it took quite a long time to process the order. I ordered on Sep 24, and it didn't ship until Nov 10. I was hoping to get them for a Halloween event.

there is usually a 10 or 20% sale going on as well, so it wouldn't hurt get on their mailing list. EDIT: 10% off now with code VDAY11

I'll post some picks pics later on.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

You can also try Uglydog.ca they do custom pics as well and are located in Canada


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I want to go to your wedding.


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

Not sure what else I would have. I was thinking of getting my buddies cover band to play. I want to see what kind of deal I can get from Ally Kat Brewery. Im wearing a red blazer.

Interesting story.. The term "Bride" originally meant "To Cook". It was the mother of the bride's responsibility "To Cook" (brew) Beer to serve and sell at the wedding to guests and passers by for the dowry. It was believed that a weak beer brought a week marriage, so strong dark beer was always the aim, hence the term Bride-ale.


----------

